# Anno 1404 FanBox-Probleme



## Caveman (6. Juli 2009)

Moinsen,
das Spiel läuft soweit wunderprima, allerdings kann ich mit der FanBox nix anfangen. Das war ne PromoAktion und mit dem Code bekommt man sein eigenes Wappen und besonderes Schiff (Gibt es noch bei Amazon.de). Wenn ich den Code nu eingebe, sagt er mir "Verbindungsfehler". Allerdings funzt das Tor zur Welt wunderbar. Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## NCphalon (6. Juli 2009)

ma die obligatorische frage: weiß die firewall dass sie das spiel durchlassen darf?^^


----------



## Caveman (8. Juli 2009)

Jup. Ich habe die Testweise sogar abgeschaltet...


----------



## Caveman (12. Juli 2009)

Sorry für den Doppelpost...
Wen es interessiert:
Es lag am Web-Filter der G-Data Internet Security 2009. Der musste ausgeschaltet werden und dann klappt es reibungslos. Und endlich habe ich mein Wappen und mein Schiff!


----------



## MESeidel (14. Juli 2009)

Wer sonst noch Probleme mit der Firewall hat:
[war bei mir weil auch ausgehende Verbindungen geblockt werden, nicht nur eingehende]

*Die Offline Aktiverung funktioniert perfekt über den Browser*
Und bei 2. Installation auf dem selben System braucht man nicht noch einmal registrieren (wenn man die Nummer in einem Textdokument speichert^^)


----------

